# Avatar of Khaine



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is an Eldar Avatar that I painted up recently for a client. He wanted me to mostly stick with the studio color scheme.

It is kind of strange to paint this one after you've done one of the forge world Avatars. Everything is so much smaller, and a lot of the details seem squished together, mostly because the Forge World minis had enough room to spread them out.

Anyway, here's a pic:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

cool love the gradual colour change


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Love the molten lava effect there :biggrin::grin:


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. The lava effect is really the thing that I added to this mini. For the most part, he follows the studio color scheme with a few tweeks from my client.


----------

